# Looking for photo examples of whittling a wooden whistle



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

It's a pretty specific request, but I wanted to find photos that any of you beginner or veteran woodcarvers have taken throughout the process of wood carving a whistle.

Truth is I'm trying to write a how-to article to teach the audience over at InstinctSurvivalist.com, what woodcarving is all about! Also wanted to refer this forum as well if any of them needed to know more information about woodcarving. Everyone here is so helpful and welcoming that I'm sure they'll find everything they need.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Lots of examples on Youtube. Watch the examples, carve your whistle (taking pictures as you go) and then show the pix to your audience. Pretty simple…


----------



## SawduztJunky (Mar 25, 2015)




----------

